# Sofa Repair Company



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking for a reliable sofa repair company in Dubai that guarantees their work? Old sofa needs some sprucing up. Any tried and true recommendations?


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Repairing furniture costs more than buying a new one, as I see it.However, you may check dubizzle for the service provider.


----------

